# It's in French!



## Starly (Oct 23, 2010)

Basically every time I use Google it's in French, so I can't find the sites I want and its usually translated to French if I can find them.  Can someone tell me how to switch the default language back to English?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 23, 2010)

That... shouldn't be. Are you using www.google.co.uk or www.google.fr? Because that's the only way I can think of that it could possibly be in french.
That, or your computer or internet is set to french, but you'd notice that.


----------



## Starly (Oct 23, 2010)

Not everything is in French, but most is. And its not www.google.fr strangely


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 23, 2010)

Have you been into language tools "Outils linguistiques" ?


----------



## Dinru (Oct 23, 2010)

Try clicking on Search Settings/Paramètres de recherche. One of the first settings there should be a drop-down menu where you can change your display language.

As to how it got like that, I haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 23, 2010)

are you using any sort of proxy?

google usually autodetects your language, so.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 23, 2010)

You could just learn French.


----------



## @lex (Oct 23, 2010)

Phantom said:


> You could just learn French.


This is the greatest idea in this thread.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 23, 2010)

Phantom said:


> You could just learn French.


But then you turn into a cheese-eating surrender monkey!


----------



## Green (Oct 23, 2010)

But learning French is the easy way out!


----------



## nastypass (Oct 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> But then you turn into a cheese-eating surrender monkey!


That, at one point, conquered most of Europe!

Fucking Russians.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 24, 2010)

fucking small island off the coast of france that screwed up economic plans, too.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2010)

Walker said:


> That, at one point, conquered most of Europe!
> 
> Fucking Russians.


But they're the French. They stopped being cool purty durned quickly. Like the Spanish!

(But it was okay, because Russia could probably take a couple more invading empires. Hey Germany! Haven't learned your lesson, have you...)


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 24, 2010)

Um, you just click on "Paramètres de recherche", select "anglais" in the first drop-down menu, and then click "Enregister les preferences".


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 24, 2010)

dear France. 
Please stop surrendering,  its only fireworks.
eurodisney.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 24, 2010)

ALLEZ LA FRANCE

except France is now barely French but ALLEZ LA FRANCE


----------



## Zuu (Oct 24, 2010)

Walker said:


> That, at one point, conquered most of Europe!
> 
> Fucking Russians.


The Roman Empire fucked up the Gauls, too (though they had their fair share of victories). I think they sacked Rome at one point.


----------

